# Tree worker killed in Alaska



## treebogan (Sep 22, 2006)

I posted this now as what happened is clear.

A groundsman was crushed when a large Poplar that was being pulled over fell upon him.The Faller told be that the groundsmen were standing amongst Alders and when the tree began to fall the deceased first ran one way and then the other,then the tree struck him.The deceased was the brother-in-law of the Faller.There was a brief article in the Anchorge daily news but it was just that,brief.The above are the only FACTS I know,as told to me by the Faller himself.
Work and climb safe


----------



## pitkas (Sep 22, 2006)

Was the persons initials S.T.?


----------

